# help I need a new atomizer for a twisp clearo



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

Hello,I am a new vaper and just started about 2 weeks ago. 

I bought a twisp clearo to stop smoking. It realy helps but one of my buddys sat on it and the tank broke.

I just want to ask if there are any other clearomizers I can use on the twisp battery and where I can find them.


----------



## rabbitneko (1/6/16)

Good on you for trading smokes for vaping  The general consensus I get is that Twisp is vastly overpriced and known to leak, so it might be worth finding out what a replacement atomizer would cost you from Twisp themselves, but also look into other devices like the Ego Aio (http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio/) that will not only produce better vape for you, but also won't cost an arm and a leg, but will be better for you in the long run.

I know this isn't exactly what you asked, and I may have jumped the gun, but a lot of people suggest the Ego Aio as an alternative vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rabbitneko (1/6/16)

Are you're talking about this part? http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/aero-silver-xl-atomizer/
http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/aero-silver-standard-atomizer/


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

rabbitneko said:


> Good on you for trading smokes for vaping  The general consensus I get is that Twisp is vastly overpriced and known to leak, so it might be worth finding out what a replacement atomizer would cost you from Twisp themselves, but also look into other devices like the Ego Aio (http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio/) that will not only produce better vape for you, but also won't cost an arm and a leg, but will be better for you in the long run.
> 
> I know this isn't exactly what you asked, and I may have jumped the gun, but a lot of people suggest the Ego Aio as an alternative vape.





rabbitneko said:


> Are you're talking about this part? http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/aero-silver-xl-atomizer/



Thank you if I can't find any other tanks then i will look into these.

Yes but for the clearo model


----------



## rabbitneko (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Thank you if I can't find any other tanks then i will look into these.
> 
> Yes but for the clearo model



http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/twisp-clearo-atomiser/

Ah, I see. They go for around R230 it seems. I have two one laying in my cupboard, unfortunately I'm in Cape Town  Otherwise I'd pass it along.

EDIT: changed two to one, because I remember the one's mouthpiece was cracked.


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

rabbitneko said:


> http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/twisp-clearo-atomiser/
> 
> Ah, I see. They go for around R230 it seems. I have two laying in my cupboard, unfortunately I'm in Cape Town  Otherwise I'd pass them along.


Thank you


rabbitneko said:


> http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/accessories/twisp-clearo-atomiser/
> 
> Ah, I see. They go for around R230 it seems. I have two laying in my cupboard, unfortunately I'm in Cape Town  Otherwise I'd pass them along.


oh well thank you anyway: ) .that price is the reason I looking for another atomizer


----------



## rabbitneko (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Thank you
> 
> oh well thank you anyway: ) .that price is the reason I looking for another atomizer



I doubt you'll be able to fit a normal atomizer onto the twisp battery. It has a specific screw that won't be compatible with your everyday tank atomizer found around the forums. They normally screw into a 510 connection adapter (my wording might not be 100% correct). 

For example: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/snow-wolf-mini-90w-edition

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

rabbitneko said:


> I doubt you'll be able to fit a normal atomizer onto the twisp battery. It has a specific screw that won't be compatible with your everyday tank atomizer found around the forums. They normally screw into a 510 connection adapter (my wording might not be 100% correct).
> 
> For example: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/snow-wolf-mini-90w-edition




Truly it is hard to find something that fits
I will maybe have to look into that other ego stick of I can't find a solution.But thank you for your effort and help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Hello,I am a new vaper and just started about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I bought a twisp clearo to stop smoking. It realy helps but one of my buddys sat on it and the tank broke.
> 
> I just want to ask if there are any other clearomizers I can use on the twisp battery and where I can find them.


Hi Dewald

Please send me a pic of your Twisp. I have so many and have not used them for ever now so forgotten what they are called etc. 

You can actually take mine. However I do think looking into a good vape device later down the line is a good option. But until then I should be able to sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Dewald I have this one if you would like to take it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blacklung (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Dewald I have this one if you would like to take it.


That looks like the Twisp Areo ( looks exactly same as mine that i am starting off the vape journey on )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Dewald I have this one if you would like to take it.


Thank you so very much but you are to far away for me and I feel that I cannot just take something for free.but Thank you so much anyway


----------



## Kamiel (1/6/16)

I know there are peeps out there who prefer ciga-likes to big mods and for those guys, the AIO (or Ayoooooo as I like to call it) makes a whole lot more sense. 

I just bought & set one up for my mom, and I'm in love with it. It only cost R350 at Vape Cartel too, so I might just get one for myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Hi Dewald
> 
> Please send me a pic of your Twisp. I have so many and have not used them for ever now so forgotten what they are called etc.
> 
> You can actually take mine. However I do think looking into a good vape device later down the line is a good option. But until then I should be able to sort you out.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Thank you so very much but you are to far away for me and I feel that I cannot just take something for free.but Thank you so much anyway



Where are you based. And I'm happy for you take it for free as long as it's helps you stop the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

I'm happy to meet you closer to Pretoria side if you would like


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

I'll bring all the Twisp gear. Think I have the tank for your one too

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Blacklung said:


> That looks like the Twisp Areo ( looks exactly same as mine that i am starting off the vape journey on )


Good luck on your journey bud


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Where are you based. And I'm happy for you take it for free as long as it's helps you stop the stinkies.


Brooklyn


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Thank you so very much but you are to far away for me and I feel that I cannot just take something for free.but Thank you so much anyway


On this forum you can take it for free without any obligation other than to do good to someone else in future. Happens all the time on here. Awesome community.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

Andre said:


> On this forum you can take it for free without any obligation other than to do good to someone else in future. Happens all the time on here. Awesome community.


Wow that realy is awesome.this is realy a great forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Good luck on your journey bud


Wiil it be too much of a hassle to bring the twisp to me in Brooklyn? If it is I will understand


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Wiil it be too much of a hassle to bring the twisp to me in Brooklyn? If it is I will understand


I'll be in touch tomorrow. I'll happily bring it you. Might be Friday though as I'm playing golf in centurion.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## rabbitneko (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Wow that realy is awesome.this is realy a great forum



It's called paying it forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Wow that realy is awesome.this is realy a great forum


Welcome to vaping. Vapers tend to have big old soft hearts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dewald du plessis (1/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I'll be in touch tomorrow. I'll happily bring it you. Might be Friday though as I'm playing golf in centurion.


 
Thank you so much Friday will work but I am gone the whole weekend but I'll give you the address then you can just pop it in the mail or give it to my friend falco,my roommate


----------



## DrSirus-88 (1/6/16)

Dewald du plessis said:


> Thank you so much Friday will work but I am gone the whole weekend but I'll give you the address then you can just pop it in the mail or give it to my friend falco,my roommate


Sweet bud sounds good. Chat tomorrow


----------



## Dewald du plessis (2/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Sweet bud sounds good. Chat tomorrow


 
Thanks again that twisp will really 
help keeping me off smokes


----------



## DrSirus-88 (3/6/16)

Hi @Dewald du plessis 

I can't seem to get hold of you on your phone. I have left the Twisp aero in its accessories box with a spare coil in your mail box at your house.

Unfortunately don't have the charger for it however it does work off of a normal Samsung charger. 

Anyways bro enjoy and happy vaping.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dewald du plessis (3/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Hi @Dewald du plessis
> 
> I can't seem to get hold of you on your phone. I have left the Twisp aero in its accessories box with a spare coil in your mail box at your house.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro it really means alot.will do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

